# Frage zu SSL einrichten



## Loops11 (27. September 2009)

Hi @all,

folgendes Problem: Ich möchte ein Portal bereitstellen, welches einen öffentlichen und einen passwortgeschützen Bereich beinhaltet (VServer bei Strato). Für den geschützen Bereich soll SSL zum Einsatz kommen. Es wurden zwei Verzeichnisse dafür angelegt, einmal ein httpdocs und ein httpsdocs. Die Konfiguration passt soweit, Seiten können in beiden Verzeichnissen aufgerufen werden (auch mit https://...). 
Jetzt meine Frage: In beiden Bereichen werden Include-Dateien verwendet, die im normalen httpdocs Verzeichnis liegen. Um Redundanzen zu vermeiden, möchte ich die Includes nicht nochmal in den httpsdocs Ordner legen. Wo bzw wie kann ich das konfigurieren, das auch die Dateien im httpsdocs die Includes aus dem httpdocs verwenden?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. September 2009)

Hi Loops11,

wenn du einen SSH-Account hast, könntest du einen SymLink erstellen. Wenn du nur FTP-Zugriff haben solltest, wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als die Redundanzen in Kauf zu nehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

